# The death of CPU scaling: From one core to many  and why were still stuck



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The death of CPU scaling: From one core to many  and why were still stuck (3 web pages).



> CPU scaling showing transistor density, power consumption, and efficiency. Chart originally from The Free Lunch Is Over: A Fundamental Turn Toward Concurrency in Software
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Find out why many core is not a solution to the problems of scaling, and have you ever heard of Dennard scaling?

-- Tom


----------

